# Spouse visa to uk- finance guidance



## Istanbulkitty (Sep 12, 2015)

Hi all, looking for a bit of advice with regards to finance. I am about to apply for a spouse visa for my husband and we are getting the final bits together. I have a job where i earn 21,000 annual. I have 10,000 in my savings account. My solicitor told me not to worry about what money i had in my account as i had been using my account to pay for wedding bits and flights, clothes etc. I have just read online you need 600 in your account for 90 days prior to the application. I didn't deposit 600 in my savings account although i have 10,000 in it. Will this be a problem? Also statements from the bank do they need to be franked or only online statements?thanks in advance! Kitty


----------

